# TSH supression questions



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm hoping to clarify my understanding as to why doctors are so concerned with TSH suppression in Graves patients. If someone has had their thyroid removed because of cancer TSH suppression with medication is norm to reduce the recurrence of cancer.

Does anyone have any studies regarding TSH suppression and negative effects on thyroid cancer patients?

My TSH is suppressed due to antibodies not medication - does that make any difference?

Also if anyone on suppression therapy would like to share FT's and ranges I'd appreciate it as I'm curious what the FT's look like in a cancer survivor vs. someone with graves antibodies.

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovlkn said:


> I'm hoping to clarify my understanding as to why doctors are so concerned with TSH suppression in Graves patients. If someone has had their thyroid removed because of cancer TSH suppression with medication is norm to reduce the recurrence of cancer.
> 
> Does anyone have any studies regarding TSH suppression and negative effects on thyroid cancer patients?
> 
> ...


We keep my TSH suppressed due to antibodies as well. It keeps my Lupus Anti-DNA barely detectable and I mostly feel well 99% of the time. Whooooooooooooohooarty0006:

I will be interested also.

We keep my TSH @ 0.03 or 0.02 for the most part. FT4 is usually below mid-range because I do take T3 and that suppresses the T4 also which is normal and to be expected. T4 is always low in the range and FT3 is usually half way between mid-range and the top of the norm. That is where I feel my best.

How about you?

Okay, cancer survivors; help us out here with some info.


----------

